# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمای در مورد شروع تجربی از صفر

## mehdiodack

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید . من در حال حاضر یازدهم هستم . رشته ام هم فنی هست و در هنرستان هستم . 
تصمیم دارم کنکور تجربی 1399 شرکت کنم . از الان میخام بخونم. به نظرتون آیا امکان همچین چیزی هست ؟ کسی رو میشناسید که شرایطش مثل من بوده باشه و موفق شده باشه ؟ 
چند تا درس تجربی با فنی که مشترک هستن . میمونه تخخصی ها . به نظرتون میشه تو خونه یاد گرفت مطالب کتاب رو ؟  ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید . من در حال حاضر یازدهم هستم . رشته ام هم فنی هست و در هنرستان هستم . 
> تصمیم دارم کنکور تجربی 1399 شرکت کنم . از الان میخام بخونم. به نظرتون آیا امکان همچین چیزی هست ؟ کسی رو میشناسید که شرایطش مثل من بوده باشه و موفق شده باشه ؟ 
> چند تا درس تجربی با فنی که مشترک هستن . میمونه تخخصی ها . به نظرتون میشه تو خونه یاد گرفت مطالب کتاب رو ؟  ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی کنید


قبلا نمیشد با دیپلم فنی کنکور رشته های نظری رو داد
الان نمیدونم ولی بپرس ببین اصلا میتونی کنکور بدی یا نه بعد برا خوندن تصمیم بگیر

----------


## Mr.Green

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید . من در حال حاضر یازدهم هستم . رشته ام هم فنی هست و در هنرستان هستم . 
> تصمیم دارم کنکور تجربی 1399 شرکت کنم . از الان میخام بخونم. به نظرتون آیا امکان همچین چیزی هست ؟ کسی رو میشناسید که شرایطش مثل من بوده باشه و موفق شده باشه ؟ 
> چند تا درس تجربی با فنی که مشترک هستن . میمونه تخخصی ها . به نظرتون میشه تو خونه یاد گرفت مطالب کتاب رو ؟  ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی کنید


دوست عزیز شما دیپام فنی دارید
برای کنکور تجربی باید دیپلم نظری داشته باشید

----------


## MikMik

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید . من در حال حاضر یازدهم هستم . رشته ام هم فنی هست و در هنرستان هستم . 
> تصمیم دارم کنکور تجربی 1399 شرکت کنم . از الان میخام بخونم. به نظرتون آیا امکان همچین چیزی هست ؟ کسی رو میشناسید که شرایطش مثل من بوده باشه و موفق شده باشه ؟ 
> چند تا درس تجربی با فنی که مشترک هستن . میمونه تخخصی ها . به نظرتون میشه تو خونه یاد گرفت مطالب کتاب رو ؟  ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی کنید



چه کاریه خب !
تغییر رشته بده
از الان بخون شهریور تغییر رشته بده 
دوازدهم هم  دیپلم تجربی میگیری هم کنکور میدی
دیپلم و دوازدهم میگیرن الان مثل نظام قدیم نیست 
شما که هنوز دیپلم نگرفتید

----------


## Fateme12589

من رشتم گرافیک بود بعد اینکه دیپلممو گرفتم رفتم غیر حضوری فوق دیپلم گرافیکم و  گرفتم و پارسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی سفید دادم چون هیچی نخونده بودم فقط بخاطر این رفتم سر جلسه که ببینم بهم برگه سوال میدن یا نه میخواستم خیالم راحت بشه که دادن خدا رو شکر ولی شما وقتی دیپلم تونو گرفتید برید غیر حضوری فوق دیپلم تجربی بگیرید فقط باید چندتا از درس های تجربی و پاس کنید تا مدرکت تونو بهتون بدن بعد میتونید تو کنکور شرکت کنید

----------


## Zahra77

*خب برای 98 ک نمیتونی 
ولی 99 خب تو اینترنت سرچ کنی 
دی وی دی ها و فیلم های خوبی برای هر درس هست
کتابم همین جا بگردی خیلی خوب رتبه برتر ها راهنمایی کردن 
اگه تصمیمت جدی باشه هر چیزی ممکنه 
موفق باشی*

----------


## mehdiodack

الان طوری شده که فنی ها هم میتونن تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنند . البته امسال اولین سالش هست. پایه دوازدهم مدرسه خودمون هم ثبت نام کردن مثلا تو کنکور ریاضی . چون امسال اولین سالی هست که دانش آموزان نظام جدید 6-3-3 دیپلم میگیرن و میتونن تو کنکور سراسری شرکت کنند.

----------


## مهدی منتظر

خیلی سخته

----------

